# Dover - Wild Camp / Stop-over wanted please



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

We're off En France soon and last time we went, we got the 7am Ferry from Dover which meant staying very close, the night before.

We stayed along the main drag in to Dover, at the road-side, with the trucks & wagons but with a 5 month old daughter with us, we didn't feel particularly "Safe", what with the potential for stow -aways and the potential for being "Shunted" in our sleep by a bleary-eyed truck-monster etc etc

This year we're on the 6am and we have a 3 year old and a 4 month old and my wife wants somewhere a "Little less busy" with fewer trucks flying by at all hours, 20 feet from the van!

Any suggestions anyone? Garmin or Google Earth waypoints would be perfect but any type of suggestion would be appreciated (Constructive and on-subject preferably  )

Thanks


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Try Marine Parade Dover, only 5 mins from the port


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Marine Parade every time. Safe. Quiet. Legal. Free. Sea views.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Grath said:


> Try Marine Parade Dover, only 5 mins from the port


thanks.

I've found it on Google. Ideal positioning 

is it ok to park up there? and is it a race to beat the trucks to get a "Space"

thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Double-Entendre said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Try Marine Parade Dover, only 5 mins from the port
> ...


Usually plenty of space - no trucks


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Ideal spot for overnighting waiting for early ferries, police patrols all night long.

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/image/118490767

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/image/118490768

http://www.pbase.com/zozzer/image/118490766


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Double-Entendre said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Try Marine Parade Dover, only 5 mins from the port
> ...


We've parked there for years and in that time have only seen a couple of continental lorries. They've been parked on the coach parking spaces at the marina end.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you do Marine Parade and you're parked up at any time between 9am and 5pm make sure you put some cash into the parking meter.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Wa there couple of weeks ago and as said no trucks and no payment after 6 pm.


----------



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Brilliant!  

that's just what we needed. Thank you to everyone who responded and the photos were ideal, now i know what we're in for.

We'll get there about 3pm, pay the meter and enjot the coast.

Thanks again


----------



## hirtag (May 1, 2005)

Thats excellent ...we have been looking for a place to stop over in Dover for tears.

Cheers 

Hirtag


----------



## dignut (Nov 11, 2007)

Too late for this trip but we cross late in the evening then stay overnight in the car ferry terminal car park at Calais (which is patrolled by security guards) ready for an early morning start.

Dignut


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Is it far/how long would it take to get to the tunnel from this location at daft oclock :?: ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is it far/how long would it take to get to the tunnel from this location at daft oclock :?: ...


9.4 miles. 13 minutes according to Autoroute.

Dave


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Marine parade is an ideal place to overnight for both ferries and the Tunnel and people use it both before leaving and after disembarking late. Last time we were there (a month ago) there were extensive works going on on the 'prom' but it didn't interfere with the parking and we spent a peaceful night.

The other possibility is the park and ride at New Dover Road in Canterbury, which will cost a few pounds but has facilities and includes transport into Canterbury - possibly a better alternative if you have more time.

P&L


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> The other possibility is the park and ride at New Dover Road in Canterbury, which will cost a few pounds but has facilities and includes transport into Canterbury - possibly a better alternative if you have more time.


Or in our case we're greedy and intend to do both....the P&R for a couple of nights to give us chance to have a look round Canterbury, then overnight at Marine Parade for an early Ferry on the 11th. Anyone else around there at that time?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> Marine parade is an ideal place to overnight for both ferries and the Tunnel and people use it both before leaving and after disembarking late. Last time we were there (a month ago) there were extensive works going on on the 'prom' but it didn't interfere with the parking and we spent a peaceful night.
> 
> ...


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Its only £2.50 --the parking is free the charge really is for the bus but of coarse you have to pay that wether you use the bus or not.


----------



## jaffamaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Excellent, we've just been directed to this topic by another kind camper, just what we are looking for this weekend and we head to France for the motox GP, this will be our first adventure over the channel in our camper all the way from Scotland.

Quick question, is there any place like this at the Calais end for our return journey?

Best wishes to you all...

Nick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Mavis..... I didn't know about this MH friendly parking site.
It beats CC Black Horse Farm at Densole hands down.

We'll now be there Saturday 12th June if anyone is passing by.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jaffamaster said:


> Quick question, is there any place like this at the Calais end for our return journey?
> Nick


The Calais aire is the best place but, in season, it costs 7.50 euros per night. Always busy, we've used it many times and have always felt safe. There's a borne there too.

The free alternative is the parking beside the ticket office on Calais docks- noisy but safe as it is patrolled and behind a barrier. As you follow the ferry signs to the docks , at the last roundabout before check-in, you have the alternative to go through gates and into the terminal and ticket office area.

Calais Aire

As you arrive in Calais on your outward trip look to your right and you will see the ranks of MHs parked up on the aire.

G


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

The Aire at Calais is fine, but very popular and may be full. Don't dispair, the Municipal Campsite above it usually has some space and is only a few Euro more expensive. If you are a ferry fan, the view of the harbour is better too.

P&L


----------

